# My first poison !!



## Haulin glass (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello all Diggiinit and I have been digging an old town dump . so far all we know about it is that it was posted and closed to dumping around 1948. this is my best find so far . 3-1/4"  Triangular  embossed poison on 2 sides . Beutiful ! it still had the cork in the bottom of it. Any ideas on the value or any info would be Great. Im Hooked


----------



## Haulin glass (Mar 16, 2005)

Heres another shot . thanks for looking!


----------



## diggerjeff (Mar 16, 2005)

what a nice way to start a poison bottle collection!!


----------



## Haulin glass (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Jeff. I hope this is just the beginning. Good luck digging this season!!


----------



## WhiteLighting (Mar 18, 2005)

whtz it say on the base?......................


  i only have a amber posion,and a jar,and the reg green box type.....
 never really got nto poisons.....but now i see why people do!.....cool bottle!


----------



## Haulin glass (Mar 18, 2005)

It has an   X  and an  M inside a circle  and a #6 on the bottom


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice find. You have a KT-9 triangular American poison. These originally contained mercury bichloride, a corrosive substance that used to be sold widely as a disinfectant. It was sold in these bottles under the name Triloids or Trilets, by the William Warner Co. They date from the late 1800's-early 1900's. I have seen them sell lately between $15-$30. I hope this helps! Jim


----------

